# Green Tree Monitor



## Georgieboy (Jan 3, 2008)

*REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY WANT ONE:flrt:*

_supose ya get the point lol ... i love my monitors and have recently become really inerested (lil bit in love but not in a weird way lol) in the green tree guys._

_but i have practicly no knoledge on em _

_soooo....anyone keeping them atm or kept em _

_and would anyone know what im looking to pay for one ????:whip:_


----------



## MadEm (Jan 19, 2008)

*Emerald Tree Monitor*

:crazy:......I think they are hard to get hold off!!!


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

the cheapest ive seen these is around £600 for one but that is rare. they're arboreal, so the taller the better and they have a prehensile tail. the get around 2 and half foot (most of which is tail). they need high humidity, lots to climb. min viv size for one is 4x3x2ft HWD but the bigger the better, room height would be best.
there latin name is varanus prasinus is you want to look up care sheets.


----------



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

hi we havent long sold one it sold for £750 it was adult really nice monitor, weve got some more coming in soon, not my favourite of monitors but still a nice monitor. i got mine given to me lucky ay lol....but they are expensive. they need at least a 4x6x2.5 theyre not big lizards but quite active. easy to keep tho none the less.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

As everyone else said, they are expensive, you're generally lookin 1500 for a pair. They are gorgeous....as people have said, arboreal set-up, high humidity etc. I think they are a look and not touch species, but obviously that varies depending on the individual....

They are soooo pretty :flrt:a fair few people seem to have them at the moment, those and emerald tree which I think are _V. kordensis_ correct me if I'm wrong :lol2:

: victory:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i think there is defo confusion over common names.
i was under the impression Varanus prasinus was the emerald tree monitor also called the green but lately people have been distinguishing them.

Either way, V Prasinus is on my wish list above all else and has been since i got our Fijis.

I did find this quote
*"Two subspecies were long recognized (Varanus p. prasinus and V. p. kordensis), but it has been demonstrated (Sprackland, 1991) that all the characters that were used to distinguish the subspecies were randomly distributed, and thus represent variation, not subspecies"*


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Angie has a pair, I love going there to see them


----------



## Varanus guy (Sep 30, 2008)

Crystal Palace Reptiles :2thumb: expensive tho


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

DeanThorpe said:


> i think there is defo confusion over common names.
> i was under the impression Varanus prasinus was the emerald tree monitor also called the green but lately people have been distinguishing them.
> 
> Either way, V Prasinus is on my wish list above all else and has been since i got our Fijis.
> ...


yup i think there still under v. prasinus


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

me also ive been eyeing these guys up for ages, but no where near capable of looking after them personaly as a high stress monitor, 

ive personally been looking in to the blue tree monitor and there rare, and seems to be only the US who have them

but in the uk the GREEEn tree monitor is roughly £600+


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Prasnius*

http://www.shropshire-exotics.co.uk/livestock.htm:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

miffikins said:


> As everyone else said, they are expensive, you're generally lookin 1500 for a pair. They are gorgeous....as people have said, arboreal set-up, high humidity etc. I think they are a look and not touch species, but obviously that varies depending on the individual....
> 
> They are soooo pretty :flrt:a fair few people seem to have them at the moment, those and emerald tree which I think are _V. kordensis_ correct me if I'm wrong :lol2:
> 
> : victory:


These are very very similar and come from the island of kordos
it may or may not be a sub -species but i wouldent say that you were wrong :2thumb:


----------



## iria (Oct 9, 2008)

*green tree monitors*

seen a couple for sale at 1400 but i reckon they are worth it they are stunning monitors :2thumb:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

Georgieboy said:


> *REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY WANT ONE:flrt:*
> 
> _supose ya get the point lol ... i love my monitors and have recently become really inerested (lil bit in love but not in a weird way lol) in the green tree guys._
> 
> ...


ameyzoo has one in it's £999:2thumb:


----------



## smileyculture (Jul 28, 2006)

£695 one left


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a pair for sale for £1000:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Friend of mine breeds them, he lives just outside Bristol. Has been involved in a lot of breeding programs with bristol zoo but am pretty sure he has some at home this season, so they'd be hatchlings or very young stock. If you'd like putting in touch drop me a message x


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Think I've found the monitor for me when I get round to getting one. Gorgeous things these.


----------

